# Grand Cayman- Morritt's Tortuga Club



## cwbill1 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a match through RCI for a studio.  I have stayed at the resort in the past in a one bedroom ocean front.  I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea what the studios were like and if any of them were ocean front.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## philsfan (Feb 22, 2006)

As of last week, there are no ocean front units of any kind at the Tortuga club.  One building is complete from the outside but I don't think it's close on the inside.


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 22, 2006)

If you remember the 1 bedroom- take away the bedroom and put the bed in the middle of the living room.  And yes, there are no oceanfronts at this time to the best of my knowledge.  (But since 2 of the of's are sandlots maybe they consider some of the poolsides as of's?)


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Feb 23, 2006)

I am going to tag onto this thread.  We are going to Morritts Grand in April and are leaving the little one with grandma.  The problem is we are trying to determine the cheapest way to get daily updates on how she is doing.  Do most people just buy a phone card once on the island or are there any other options.  We have looked into getting a satellite phone and it will probably cost about $150 for the phone rental and 100 minutes.  I have also read some about some internet phones, like Skype, but I am not sure about them, plus I would have to buy a phone and also buy internet service from the resort.  Anyway does anybody have any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 23, 2006)

*Skype*

Using Skype will be by far the cheapest.  You don't need to buy a phone because you use your computer, which means that you will have to bring a laptop along with a headphone set.  You will also require high speed internet access which is available at the resort for an outlandish fee, or you could walk over to the Reef Resort next door and buy a weeks worth of access at a much more reasonable price.  When using Skype and calling computer to computer there is no fee but both computers must have the Skype program (which is free) installed.  If you call a telephone from Cayman I believe that the cost is 2 or 3 cents/minute.  Skype cost to land lines is determined by where you are calling to, not from.  WWW.Skype.com


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 24, 2006)

Just returned from two weeks at Morritts, Skype worked great! You can get wireless connection for your laptop, from Morritts, for 12.00 per day or next-door at the Thirsty Surfer for 20.00/week. You can pick up the fringe of the Reef wireless connection, over by the quiet pool, but I didn't use it. You can also use the Morritts Business office computers for 6.00/ hour but I don't know if you could hook your microphone up to them.
 I believe cingular wireless will work if you have that provider.
Good Luck,
Mahlon


----------

